# Recharging the A/C on a '99 Jeep Cherokee?



## 47_47

Look at your compressor, you will see two lines attached. Follow the larger OD line to a service port, that is the one you want.


----------



## jpearson311

47_47 said:


> Look at your compressor, you will see two lines attached. Follow the larger OD line to a service port, that is the one you want.


Is the compressor the little metal can looking thing up near the firewall or the part near the water pump that the serpentine belt wraps around? Also, what do you mean by OD line? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## nap

jpearson311 said:


> Is the compressor the little metal can looking thing up near the firewall or the part near the water pump that the serpentine belt wraps around? Also, what do you mean by OD line? Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


the compressor is the thing the belt makes go round and round.

OD= outside diameter

the little can up near the firewall is probably an accumulator. There might be a port on or very near that to connect your hose. Some manufacturers did put the low pressure port in that location.


----------



## gotboost

Your low pressure port is on the pass.side near the shock tower...


----------



## jpearson311

gotboost said:


> Your low pressure port is on the pass.side near the shock tower...


This is the port that I was using, but when I connected the recharge kit, it wasn't sucking it in. It wasn't doing anything. Any ideas?

Jesse


----------



## nap

did you open the valve on the canister of refrigerant?

it takes some time for it to draw the refrigerant into the system.


----------



## jpearson311

nap said:


> did you open the valve on the canister of refrigerant?
> 
> it takes some time for it to draw the refrigerant into the system.


Yes I did. Last time I tried, I let it run for ~15 minutes.


----------



## nap

jpearson311 said:


> Yes I did. Last time I tried, I let it run for ~15 minutes.


was the compressor cycling? If not, you may have to jumper it so it will run. Unless the comp is running, the pressure in the low side could be too high to allow the pressure in the can push any freon in.


----------



## jpearson311

nap said:


> was the compressor cycling? If not, you may have to jumper it so it will run. Unless the comp is running, the pressure in the low side could be too high to allow the pressure in the can push any freon in.


I think I spoke before with someone about this, but the compressor was not cycling. What do you mean by "jumper it"? I figured this was why it wasn't sucking it in.

Jesse


----------



## nap

jpearson311 said:


> I think I spoke before with someone about this, but the compressor was not cycling. What do you mean by "jumper it"? I figured this was why it wasn't sucking it in.
> 
> Jesse


this may be getting in over your head a bit. You don't want to do this without some knowledge of what you are doing but a brief explanation:

the clutch on the compressor is electrically activated. To jumper it, you basically hotwire the clutch so it engages.


here is something you can try rather than that;

leave the car off. Connect the can of refrigerant. Turn it upside down. open the valve. Keep your hands around the can to warm it.

do that for about 10 minutes. Go ahead and close the valve and remove the hose from the car. Then, you have to NOT use the AC for_ several hours._ What this does is tries to put liquid refrigerant into the low pressure side. If that liquid gets sucked into the compressor, it can ruin it, real quick. By letting it set, the refrigerant in the system will equalize and you won't have that slug of liquid on the low side anymore.

Then, try running the truck with the AC on to see if the clutch engages. If it will, then you just have to charge it as needed.

if it won't, well, let's see where that takes us.


----------



## jpearson311

nap said:


> this may be getting in over your head a bit. You don't want to do this without some knowledge of what you are doing but a brief explanation:
> 
> the clutch on the compressor is electrically activated. To jumper it, you basically hotwire the clutch so it engages.
> 
> 
> here is something you can try rather than that;
> 
> leave the car off. Connect the can of refrigerant. Turn it upside down. open the valve. Keep your hands around the can to warm it.
> 
> do that for about 10 minutes. Go ahead and close the valve and remove the hose from the car. Then, you have to NOT use the AC for_ several hours._ What this does is tries to put liquid refrigerant into the low pressure side. If that liquid gets sucked into the compressor, it can ruin it, real quick. By letting it set, the refrigerant in the system will equalize and you won't have that lug of liquid on the low side anymore.
> 
> Then, try running the truck with the AC on to see if the clutch engages. If it will, then you just have to charge it as needed.
> 
> if it won't, well, let's see where that takes us.


Sounds like a plan. I'll try it tonight. Thanks!

Jesse


----------

